
Transition guide for users of Classic - ycnews
https://www.fastmail.com/help/guides/classictransition.html
======
ycnews
From the guide:

    
    
      (q) How do I permanently delete messages?
      (a) ... Use the % key (normally Shift+5) to delete the selected mail instantly, forever.
    

My question: How do I use the above "keyboard shortcut" on Firefox for Android
to permanently delete (instead of moving messages to trash and then emptying
the trash)?

I'll miss classic mode (and I don't care to use the FastMail app on Android
when classic mode worked fine).

